# What color of Bay would you call Jet?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

So I've had a few people tell me jet is weird colored lol :lol:. What color bay would you call him? To me honestly he looks golden orange.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi! May I ask what colors his parents were?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would call him... bay. Although it is interesting how the area around his mouth is so much lighter.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yup, just bay. Unless they're really dark (to the point that they look almost black), I don't differentiate between "light bay", "red bay", etc. My vet has this girl in his books as a dark bay, but anything else is just a bay to me:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He actually doesn't scream bay to me at all...

Nor does the above pictured "bay". 

>_< Why must these colors be so deceiving?? 

Am I nuts that I don't see bay at all?


----------



## walkingwest (Aug 22, 2011)

I think, a very pretty bay. Maybe mahogany:?, I don't know, but really pretty


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ThirteenAcres said:


> He actually doesn't scream bay to me at all...
> 
> Nor does the above pictured "bay".
> 
> ...


 Her summer coat is definitely bay, but in winter she messes everybody up :wink:


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I would call him a bright bay.....as he has a chestnut body with black mane and tail.

There is bright bay, blood bay, dark bay.......the first color denotes the color of their coat but they are all bays.

This is our bright bay mare









This is our blood bay gelding









This is our dark bay mare









Super Nova


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. I'm going to say this and risk looking like an idiot and will swallow my shame if I am WAY off.

But to me, the OP horse almost looks to be carrying some dun factor. His legs, while having black points, don't scream bay to me. Plus, the shading on the muzzle and behind the legs. 

He also looks young, and I know the younger, the more deceiving.

As for the other bay I was in question of, the shading around the muzzle and from what I see behind the legs says brown to me, as that's not an apparent sun-bleached place. But...Bay and Brown haunt me so.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Ok. I'm going to say this and risk looking like an idiot and will swallow my shame if I am WAY off.
> 
> But to me, the OP horse almost looks to be carrying some dun factor. His legs, while having black points, don't scream bay to me. Plus, the shading on the muzzle and behind the legs.
> 
> ...


 A bad-*** brown? Could she be? Hmm, never given much thought to it. Any color experts want to chime in?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha! You're right! She's VERY confusing from summer to winter. I'd love if some of the gurus would chime in on this. WHERE ARE THEY??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

equinphile - brown for sure.

Super Nova - your "dark bay" is a brown as well. 


OP I would just call him bay.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

His coat is very unusual he is like a dun but no dorsal. Oh btw way his parents are palomino and buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Any pics of mom and dad by chance just for curiosity?

And yay! I wasn't totally off about the other "bays".

By chance, could one of the parents have been mistaken as buckskin and actually have been dun? I know with a buckskin and palomino, dun is not a factor.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He has a countershading stipe but no dorsal. Positive they are the color they are. Give me a minute I'm sure I have pics somewhere
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

To me it looks like a bay with Pangare...
*
*


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Momma









Daddy looks darker than he actually is this is his winter coat and it was rainy that day. Confirmed creme gene.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Bay with pangre seems to fit his coloring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I would guess his sire is a brownskin, if he's for sure got cream.

Equiniphile and Super Nova, I agree with NdAppy: Your horses are brown.

Peppy, he's bay. There's nothing special about that. He isn't a "mahogany bay" or a "blood bay." He's bay. The most interesting thing about that is that he may have pangare, which isn't determinable right now because he's so young.

Sorry for being short, but I'm really not sure why people keep asking if their horse is a specific shade as if it's going to make it uber speshul or something.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Not trying to make a color special I'm not selling him or anything I'm often told he has a strange coloring I just wasn't sure what to call it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

If I am not mistaken, if your horse has two copies of the cream gene (one coming from each parent), then your horse must have at least one cream gene, which makes him a buckskin. 

Buckskin dad= bay + cream
Pally mom = chestnut + cream.

ND appy, is this baby still bay if it has cream on both sides?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Neither parent necessarily passed on the cream gene as they are both heterozygous for it, so the baby isn't guaranteed to have a copy of it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he didn't inherit a creme gene from either parent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Neither parent necessarily passed on the cream gene as they are both heterozygous for it, so the baby isn't guaranteed to have a copy of it.


 
Ah! I see. thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Your little guy is adorable.. and he is simply bay.  His sire passed on a black gene and his dam obviously can only pass on a red gene so your boy is heterozygous for black or Ee. He got either one or two copies of the agouti gene which is where the bay comes from. He didn't get a cream gene though or he'd be a buckskin (one cream gene) or perlino (two cream genes or double dilute)

Basic color genetics is not all that complicated if you break it down. From my understanding of it though there is no such thing as a "brown" horse, genetically speaking anyways. They may phenotypically be brown in color, but genotypically they are either black based or red based.
The only way to know for sure what color a particular horse is, is to have it tested.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

A genetically brown horse has a different variety (real word is escaping me) of the agouti gene. There are only red & black base colors, so all horses are either red based or black based, everything else somehow modifies either the red or the black. So a true brown horse is genetically brown (black + brown agouti) just like a buckskin is genetically a buckskin (cream + agouti + black).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Brown (At) is a testable agouti modification. It is in the same location as Bay (A) and and wild bay (A+) although at this time there is no test for wild bay. 

It acts the similar to bay in that it restricts black to the points. It just does so differently.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I enjoy learning something new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

